# New Female Uber driver here... weapon??? how to get PAX out of my car?



## Spiralout06 (Sep 26, 2016)

Besides setting up a dash cam for interior of car, what else should I have readily accessible in case of an issue? 

I have purposely been avoiding driving late at night, but my area keeps offering guaranteed rates for 12-3 am, and the daytime rates BLOW.... making NO money at all and I'm a single mom and need to make the most of my time working...

So what do I get? Mace? Hammer? Nice size knife? I live in NC as of recent, so everything is pretty much legal here

Also, besides shouting at them, how else do I get a drunk A-hole out of my car if I need/want to? What works for you guys?

Thanks so much in advance for any advice, much appreciated.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

If pax won't get out, go offline and call 911. Tell them you're being carjacked and the suspect is in the car with you.


----------



## Spiralout06 (Sep 26, 2016)

I like that! Have you used it before?


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

DocT said:


> If pax won't get out, go offline and call 911. Tell them you're being carjacked and the suspect is in the car with you.


Yes do that. The PAX will shit themselves when the cops pull up with their guns drawn.


----------



## UberUpYours! (Sep 28, 2016)

Get a taser, if legal in your state. OC or "pepper spray" will get you just as good as them in a car. Also a really good chance you will be dealing with an even more agitated individual. It doesn't blind, it just really pisses you off. Source: I was an MP and have been both tasered and sprayed. Once its clear they wont get out, just pull up to a populated area and call the cops. Make sure you get out yourself (and to safety) before calling...Totally depends on where you are though. In an emergency just whack a tree assuming hes not wearing a seat belt...Kidding on the last one


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Spiralout06 said:


> Besides setting up a dash cam for interior of car, what else should I have readily accessible in case of an issue?
> 
> I have purposely been avoiding driving late at night, but my area keeps offering guaranteed rates for 12-3 am, and the daytime rates BLOW.... making NO money at all and I'm a single mom and need to make the most of my time working...
> 
> ...


I quit at midnight just doing that has eliminated 95% of the drunks I experience at night.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

brass knuckles. 

not enough room to swing a mace. Same problem with a hammer, but I still keep one on hand.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Spiralout06 said:


> Besides setting up a dash cam for interior of car, what else should I have readily accessible in case of an issue?
> 
> I have purposely been avoiding driving late at night, but my area keeps offering guaranteed rates for 12-3 am, and the daytime rates BLOW.... making NO money at all and I'm a single mom and need to make the most of my time working...
> 
> ...


Understand your predicament. I'm in Raleigh and the only real money is late Friday and Sat. even without guarantees.

As messed up as it sounds, do your best not to look attractive or wear revealing clothes, even then you will get the idiot who will hit on you. Someone else has already commented on pepper spray, you need to bring what you feel comfortable with. The advice about getting out and calling 911 is sound, don't ever threaten people, do! I would say something like "the ride is over, I need you to leave so I can go pick someone else up". If they refuse to comply, grab weapon, turn car off, get out and ask them one more time to leave. If they don't call 911, don't just threaten that you'll call.

P.S. Don't shout, arguing with drunks is pointless and just escalates the situation. The few videos that we've seen (thinking taco bell exec) where driver was assaulted occurred when the situation kept escalating. Let them argue with the cops.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

When I attended 6 hours of cab college back in the 1990's, the instructor was Lou, who had 30 years experience driving and was a man who weighed about 110.

He gave me instructions on how to bend back someone's finger to compel them to leave the vehicle.

I really didn't have to use it myself- I'm a pretty big guy who could intimidate if needed without violence, but the idea is to bend it backwards and the bum will leave in a hurry.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

If a pax refuses to get out of your car try driving to the closest police station or area where people are. Get out of the car with keys, phone, & pepper spray. Call police and if they become aggressive use the pepper spray. The benefit of pepper spray over a stun gun is you can keep a distance between you and the aggressive person. Get the gel pepper spray it has something like a 15 foot range on it. Dash cam is a must.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I quit at midnight just doing that has eliminated 95% of the drunks I experience at night.


Same but she said she needs the rates and guarentees for night.


----------



## UberUpYours! (Sep 28, 2016)

I could not disagree more about the benefits of pepper spray over a taser (not a stun gun). I watched 30 to 40 people get sprayed, EVERY one of them did fine. A lot of swearing and that's about it. Maybe 5% "lose it" for a few seconds. Taser was a 100% effective (real life exceptions include PCP users and what not). Not a winning number. I'm talking full blown stream into your eyeballs. Do not get a gel. Its to precise, and at 15 feet they can turn away or close their eyes. If you are gonna do spray then you want oil based bear mace. 19% if legal. That way the skin becomes inflamed as well. Don't bother with 5.5-7% water based crap. Usually the junk you find at checkout stands....Man I must be bored...


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Spiralout06 said:


> I like that! Have you used it before?


No, I just thought about it at the moment. If you're offline, you're no longer a TNC, and are a private citizen. If you were still online, you really think Uber will help you out?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Unless you are trained in weapons combat DO NOT GET A KNIFE OR A HAMMER

If someone approached me with a knife my first plan of resonse would be 'how swiftly can i take the knife from my attacker". In a car youre very movement restricted as well. 

You carry a knife and you will be the one getting injured by it.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

UberUpYours! said:


> I could not disagree more about the benefits of pepper spray over a taser (not a stun gun). I watched 30 to 40 people get sprayed, EVERY one of them did fine. A lot of swearing and that's about it. Maybe 5% "lose it" for a few seconds. Taser was a 100% effective (real life exceptions include PCP users and what not). Not a winning number. I'm talking full blown stream into your eyeballs. Do not get a gel. Its to precise, and at 15 feet they can turn away or close their eyes. If you are gonna do spray then you want oil based bear mace. 19% if legal. That way the skin becomes inflamed as well. Don't bother with 5.5-7% water based crap. Usually the junk you find at checkout stands....Man I must be bored...


So when she is up close attempting to taze some nut case that over powers her she too will be able tell you how being tazed feels.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

GEL pepper spray and tazer would be a viable option.


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

just drive the car off a cliff.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

noobiznessdriving said:


> just drive the car off a cliff.


Its tough to roll out with your seat belt on, and today's draconian seat belt laws.

In the 90's, in Pennsylvania, cab drivers weren't required to do the seat belt thing. The legislature wanted to make it as easy as possible to leave a sticky situation.


----------



## UberUpYours! (Sep 28, 2016)

geauxfish said:


> So when she is up close attempting to taze some nut case that over powers her she too will be able tell you how being tazed feels.


Do you know what a tazer is? Regardless of the scenario, pointing an object, pulling the trigger, and IMMEDIATELY incapacitating someone will always be better. And no do not get the gel. You cannot wipe or cleanse oil from your face and eyes, just as you cant get gel out either. The difference is oil reaches the target faster, has a better spread, and effects the entire face. Oh btw if you miss with the tazer you can use it in close proximity just like a stun gun. And always GET OUT OF THE CAR first. Be on your feet, have the advantage. I'm not gonna debate combatives or escalation of force with internet busy bodies.  Take it or leave it. Everyone has different methods. Weigh out the advice and apply it to the best of your ability based on the current scenario, translation : Call the cops when possible


----------



## Spiralout06 (Sep 26, 2016)

Lmaooooo. This thread is so funny and so sad for me at the same time. 

maybe I should just take up Krav Maga


----------



## UberUpYours! (Sep 28, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Unless you are trained in weapons combat DO NOT GET A KNIFE OR A HAMMER
> 
> If someone approached me with a knife my first plan of resonse would be 'how swiftly can i take the knife from my attacker". In a car youre very movement restricted as well.
> 
> You carry a knife and you will be the one getting injured by it.


Absolutely! Best advice so far! ANY weapon is or can become a "community" weapon. Police training 101, YOU are introducing a firearm into every single scenario. Bring as knife? Plunge it directly into a 6'4 man, well now he has a knife....Its not the movies. Uh oh Im trollin...


----------



## UberUpYours! (Sep 28, 2016)

Spiralout06 said:


> Lmaooooo. This thread is so funny and so sad for me at the same time.
> 
> maybe I should just take up Krav Maga


KRAV MAGA IS INFERIOR! BLAH! Haha kidding man, I feel the same way. Feckin internet....


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Can you sing? I hope not. Busting out a horrible show tune to your pax might make them run to the hills. Best weapon ever.


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

Or you could just put a Tool album on for the same effect. My Third Eye should freak most people out


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

UberUpYours! said:


> Do you know what a tazer is? Regardless of the scenario, pointing an object, pulling the trigger, and IMMEDIATELY incapacitating someone will always be better. And no do not get the gel. You cannot wipe or cleanse oil from your face and eyes, just as you cant get gel out either. The difference is oil reaches the target faster, has a better spread, and effects the entire face. Oh btw if you miss with the tazer you can use it in close proximity just like a stun gun. And always GET OUT OF THE CAR first. Be on your feet, have the advantage. I'm not gonna debate combatives or escalation of force with internet busy bodies.  Take it or leave it. Everyone has different methods. Weigh out the advice and apply it to the best of your ability based on the current scenario, translation : Call the cops when possible


Considering a large number of states require you to be licensed to own a taser it's probably not a good idea. Like I said before, the next Taco Bell exec that wants to get crazy and you pull a taser and not know how to use it and said Taco Bell guy takes it from you well it's time to ride the lightening yourself. I agree with the bear mace being a good option. Oh and this busy body has over 20 years experience in this line of work so save it.


----------



## Spiralout06 (Sep 26, 2016)

JaySonic said:


> Or you could just put a Tool album on for the same effect. My Third Eye should freak most people out


I am going to play Hooker w a Penis for them.... or Ticks and Leeches

Another idea I had was to just start acting crazy. No joke. Like talk to myself and maybe slap myself .. that prevented me from getting robbed once in Spanish Harlem years ago while walking to my car at 4 am lol --- don't knock it anyone, it works - NO ONE wants to mess with "crazy"


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

Spiralout06 said:


> I am going to play Hooker w a Penis for them.... or Ticks and Leeches
> 
> Another idea I had was to just start acting crazy. No joke. Like talk to myself and maybe slap myself .. that prevented me from getting robbed once in Spanish Harlem years ago while walking to my car at 4 am lol --- don't knock it anyone, it works - NO ONE wants to mess with "crazy"


Whatever works to get out of a bad situation I'm all for. I sure as hell keep my distance from crazy people.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Pitch your side hustle, and hand them a business card. Clears out the car fast. 
Only drawback is picking up business cards from floor mat.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

If you are legally eligible to carry one, get a gun. Don't screw around with anything else. SC recognizes a NC permit so you are good if you are taken out of state.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

And just to be clear, a gun is not the way to get a bad passenger out of your car. That's what calling the police is for. The gun is for if he tries to prevent you from making that call.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Do not try to physically force a passenger out of your car or scream at them. In both cases, Uber will fault you. Try to remain calm and quickly call the police. Start video taping on your phone if you don't have a dash cam.


----------



## ubercharlie (Sep 14, 2016)

Spiralout06 said:


> Besides setting up a dash cam for interior of car, what else should I have readily accessible in case of an issue?
> 
> I have purposely been avoiding driving late at night, but my area keeps offering guaranteed rates for 12-3 am, and the daytime rates BLOW.... making NO money at all and I'm a single mom and need to make the most of my time working...
> 
> ...


I have a stun gun on my person and another one inside the vehicle, and a bear spray and regular maze. I do not argue with drunk passengers, I simply pull over to a public location and ask them to exit the vehicle because I've ended the ride. I'm dropping you off at a safe location and if you wish I will park close by until your ride arrives. If they take no for an answer, I'll call 911 while connected to bluetooth.

I tested the stun gun on my husband, and dropped like yesterdays gym clothes. I had to buy him ice cream afterwards.


----------



## geauxfish (Jun 10, 2016)

ubercharlie said:


> I have a stun gun on my person and another one inside the vehicle, and a bear spray and regular maze. I do not argue with drunk passengers, I simply pull over to a public location and ask them to exit the vehicle because I've ended the ride. I'm dropping you off at a safe location and if you wish I will park close by until your ride arrives. If they take no for an answer, I'll call 911 while connected to bluetooth.
> 
> I tested the stun gun on my husband, and dropped like yesterdays gym clothes. I had to buy him ice cream afterwards.


Damn Rambo!!!


----------



## U-bear Driver (Jul 15, 2016)

Whatever you decide to do, practice the movements, just having the tool is not enough, a lot of self defense is based on muscle memory. 

I carry concealed, I also have a taser, and I keep a knife next to my seat. Does that mean I'm afraid of something, absolutely not, but I am prepared. Of course, I go through scenarios that involve a pax attempting to be violent with my 19 year old son as an all too eagerly willing assailant. The taser works well if a pax has you in some sort of choke hold. The gun is no good in the vehicle especially if the pax is in the back seat, besides it is illegal to brandish here so if I have to show my gun, I need to be ready to shoot also. Several different scenarios with a fake knife ended with the knife being just as lethal as the gun. Don't show it unless you are going to use it and don't use it unless you are ready to take a life and don't hesitate. That hesitation will make the difference between your life or theirs.


----------



## U-bear Driver (Jul 15, 2016)

ubercharlie said:


> I have a stun gun on my person and another one inside the vehicle, and a bear spray and regular maze. I do not argue with drunk passengers, I simply pull over to a public location and ask them to exit the vehicle because I've ended the ride. I'm dropping you off at a safe location and if you wish I will park close by until your ride arrives. If they take no for an answer, I'll call 911 while connected to bluetooth.
> 
> I tested the stun gun on my husband, and dropped like yesterdays gym clothes. I had to buy him ice cream afterwards.


I couldn't find anyone willing to test my taser...even with a bribe.


----------



## U-bear Driver (Jul 15, 2016)

Spiralout06 said:


> I am going to play Hooker w a Penis for them.... or Ticks and Leeches
> 
> Another idea I had was to just start acting crazy. No joke. Like talk to myself and maybe slap myself .. that prevented me from getting robbed once in Spanish Harlem years ago while walking to my car at 4 am lol --- don't knock it anyone, it works - NO ONE wants to mess with "crazy"


Absolutely right! I always forget about that. No one wants to mess with crazy!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## babaganoosh (Jun 6, 2016)

Spiralout06 said:


> Lmaooooo. This thread is so funny and so sad for me at the same time.
> 
> maybe I should just take up Krav Maga


Well if they get too close before the cops get there  :


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> When I attended 6 hours of cab college back in the 1990's, the instructor was Lou, who had 30 years experience driving and was a man who weighed about 110.
> 
> He gave me instructions on how to bend back someone's finger to compel them to leave the vehicle.
> 
> I really didn't have to use it myself- I'm a pretty big guy who could intimidate if needed without violence, but the idea is to bend it backwards and the bum will leave in a hurry.


Krazy that "Cab College" exists!


----------



## snarekick (Aug 1, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I quit at midnight just doing that has eliminated 95% of the drunks I experience at night.


Same


----------



## NinjaBlack (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

NinjaBlack said:


> View attachment 66048


You really need to be a bit more selective in who you let into your private automobile.

They tell me that some bars have "breathalyzer " machines so the patrons can tell when they are over the limit and should no longer be drinking.

Maybe Uber can provide this kind of equipment to its drivers, make sure the passengers are in good enough shape to ride


----------



## NinjaBlack (Sep 6, 2016)

Or just start a new service UberDrunk


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

NinjaBlack said:


> Or just start a new service UberDrunk


Good idea. A troop carrier, vinyl seats, plastic floor. Offer a CBD pool service at inflated rates, and simply house out the vehicle every hour. Even if it's a bit wet or stinky, drunks won't care.


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

If I was you I would do everything to avoid the hours your looking to drive but if you must then do everything to protect yourself. First don't be friendly because drinks will take that as you are hitting on them. Second make sure your always close to where other people are not in abandoned or sparcely populated areas. I would have all 3 of the weapons you stated and maybe a few more if I was you. I would make sure that you can have what you needed in a split second. And I would not be afraid to use I if threatened. I don't think Uber guarantees are that great and if you find the right spots you can do much better with less volume when you include tips. But I don't know your area. Good luck and be safe


----------



## Spiralout06 (Sep 26, 2016)

Louisvilleuberguy said:


> If I was you I would do everything to avoid the hours your looking to drive but if you must then do everything to protect yourself. First don't be friendly because drinks will take that as you are hitting on them. Second make sure your always close to where other people are not in abandoned or sparcely populated areas. I would have all 3 of the weapons you stated and maybe a few more if I was you. I would make sure that you can have what you needed in a split second. And I would not be afraid to use I if threatened. I don't think Uber guarantees are that great and if you find the right spots you can do much better with less volume when you include tips. But I don't know your area. Good luck and be safe


Thank you. Appreciate your post. There are way too many drivers during the day - they just take any trip because surges seem to be rare. And I don't want to sit around all day and wait for pings either. And I have a solid 5.0 rating and lots of compliments but only got tipped ONCE - and it was by a couple from FL visiting Wilmington on vacation. No one tips in Wilmington NC!!! Saddest past of all is that I literally had a PAX that was a current Uber driver in the area and HE didn't even tip! It's so sad.

Anyways I am just going to get mace for now. And maybe a hammer with a cord around the end so I can latch it onto my hand if I'm ever going to use it to prevent it from getting in someone else's hands.


----------



## Magnolia (Sep 16, 2016)

After an incident last night, (which always seems to happen sunday nights after 1am) no more after midnight rides for me. Losing the pay is gonna suck but sooner or later one of these instances will result in assault, those extra dollars I made certainly won't be worth it.


----------



## Spiralout06 (Sep 26, 2016)

Magnolia said:


> After an incident last night, (which always seems to happen sunday nights after 1am) no more after midnight rides for me. Losing the pay is gonna suck but sooner or later one of these instances will result in assault, those extra dollars I made certainly won't be worth it.


What happ???


----------



## Magnolia (Sep 16, 2016)

Spiralout06 said:


> What happ???


Nothing too outrageous, just two drunk guys who see me as their last opportunity to score for the night. After refusing to come into said guy's house at least 20 times, (and I'm just trying to keep the mood light while he's getting more agitated)... he says to his bud "Jesus expletive expletive, I just want her to play my piano, I'm not gonna rape her." Probably not the best phrasing to use at 2am. Add to that he spills a whole beer and breaks my cup holder....ain't nobody got time for that.

Cup holder I was able to jimmy back in, still annoying.

Not sure why excessive alcohol makes folks think they can badger people into something. Booze logic I guess.

The frequency this happens just makes me think at some point someone will be a little too drunk and go a little too far. Just rather avoid that completely. I had a guy try to put his head in my lap while his wife was passed out in the backseat. Ewwww.


----------



## Spiralout06 (Sep 26, 2016)

Magnolia said:


> Nothing too outrageous, just two drunk guys who see me as their last opportunity to score for the night. After refusing to come into said guy's house at least 20 times, (and I'm just trying to keep the mood light while he's getting more agitated)... he says to his bud "Jesus expletive expletive, I just want her to play my piano, I'm not gonna rape her." Probably not the best phrasing to use at 2am. Add to that he spills a whole beer and breaks my cup holder....ain't nobody got time for that.
> 
> Cup holder I was able to jimmy back in, still annoying.
> 
> ...


Honestly, that is too outrageous... who makes a comment like that???? So it's ok to harass a female as long as you dont plan on actually fully raping her? That's so disgusting. His poor mother should only hear her son talk like that about women.

And that lap incident is ridiculous too. I would have shoved my finger in his ear and out through the other side.

I'm sorry you had to deal with that. I have had nothing at all as ugly like that, but it's probably because I have stopped working by 12:15 at night. Just some annoying pretentious rich frat boys so far.


----------



## ubinco (Sep 13, 2016)

DocT said:


> If pax won't get out, go offline and call 911. Tell them you're being carjacked and the suspect is in the car with you.


Love it!

Use Dash Cam, tell iffy PAX about it before things escalate.
Plan ahead. Be ready to stop, unbuckle, grab phone before ordering PAX out. If you need to dial 911 and/or jump out, you shouldn't be fumbling at that point.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spiralout06 said:


> Besides setting up a dash cam for interior of car, what else should I have readily accessible in case of an issue?
> 
> I have purposely been avoiding driving late at night, but my area keeps offering guaranteed rates for 12-3 am, and the daytime rates BLOW.... making NO money at all and I'm a single mom and need to make the most of my time working...
> 
> ...


----------



## U-bear Driver (Jul 15, 2016)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Joe Falcone (Oct 5, 2015)

Spiralout06 said:


> Besides setting up a dash cam for interior of car, what else should I have readily accessible in case of an issue?
> 
> I have purposely been avoiding driving late at night, but my area keeps offering guaranteed rates for 12-3 am, and the daytime rates BLOW.... making NO money at all and I'm a single mom and need to make the most of my time working...
> 
> ...


Id def stay away from nights and especially weekend nights. Too much shit going on out there. And safety is always first. 
And even if you don't get a puking passenger your still gonna have a boatload of obnoxious drunks. Midnight is too late. I'd personally bail
at like 9pm or when it gets dark if your conservative. Just my 2 cents. Good luck either way.


----------



## Thanos (Oct 4, 2016)

Don't end the ride till they get out. If they don't get out after asking nicely, Start driving and drop them a little far from there destination. Most importantly, Get a DashCAM.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

If you have to ask these questions, go work at McDonald's or Walmart, your car won't be driven into the ground and you probably will MAKE more than ubering.


----------



## Spiralout06 (Sep 26, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> If you have to ask these questions, go work at McDonald's or Walmart, your car won't be driven into the ground and you probably will MAKE more than ubering.


You are implying I'm not fit for this job. I'm here asking and to get good info from experienced drivers rather than figure it all out the hard way. I hate when people make assumptions.

Yet I agree with the last part - I should work in Walmart - I don't doubt I would make more money than ubering in Wilmington NC.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

ubercharlie said:


> I have a stun gun on my person and another one inside the vehicle, and a bear spray and regular maze. I do not argue with drunk passengers, I simply pull over to a public location and ask them to exit the vehicle because I've ended the ride. I'm dropping you off at a safe location and if you wish I will park close by until your ride arrives. If they take no for an answer, I'll call 911 while connected to bluetooth.
> 
> I tested the stun gun on my husband, and dropped like yesterdays gym clothes. I had to buy him ice cream afterwards.


I think that deserves a bj as well.


----------



## Pipoy (Oct 12, 2016)

I have a pepper spray and if that doesn't work I point my AR15 on his face and politely ask him to leave the vehicle  Jk... pepper spray or a mini-stungun would suffice  just make sure you take out your car keys from the ignition and run out like crazy!


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Depends on the race, in order to chase someone out of your ride consider the following:

If White: Speak in ebonics like a gangster.

If Black: Throw them a job application.

If Latin: Tell them you are calling La Migra.

If Arab: Throw them a shoe.

If Asian: Asians are generally well behaved.

If Jewish: Well... you do the rest, use your imagination.


----------



## DieHard (Sep 9, 2016)

d0n said:


> Depends on the race, in order to chase someone out of your ride consider the following:
> 
> If White: Speak in ebonics like a gangster.
> 
> ...


*If Jewish: Give them an easy bake oven? *

JUST KIDDING.
I love Jewish Folks! But the Dutch... that's a WHOLE different story!


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

d0n said:


> Depends on the race, in order to chase someone out of your ride consider the following:
> 
> If Jewish: Well... you do the rest, use your imagination.


What chase us with bacon? would only work if they're kosher.


----------

